# Cycle check? Simple Oral Tbol.



## jlai928 (Apr 12, 2015)

First off, the reason I'm doing Tbol is that I need something discreet but steady in that I can make some gains without gaining 15+lbs on cycle! Also, this is going to be my first cycle and I want something easy and mild and not too suppressing/harsh on my HPTA.

Been training for 2 years diet etc absolutely on point. 
184 lbs currently at something like 9ish% bodyfat, sub ten but not quite 8%. 

Cycle will be..

6 weeks Tbol at 60mg/day increasing or decreasing depending.
PCT:Nolva 20mg/day for 4 weeks.


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 12, 2015)

jlai928 said:


> First off, the reason I'm doing Tbol is that I need something discreet but steady in that I can make some gains without gaining 15+lbs on cycle! Also, this is going to be my first cycle and I want something easy and mild and not too suppressing/harsh on my HPTA.
> 
> Been training for 2 years *diet etc absolutely on point*.
> 184 lbs currently at something like 9ish% bodyfat, sub ten but not quite 8%.
> ...



By increasing food intake you can gain 15lbs.  But your diet is on point like you stated, so I don't know what to say.   What is your over goal with this run?  Gain 7lbs?  I would ask if this was a recomp,but you stated your 184lbs at 9% bf.  I'm sure others will chime in soon though.  No base in this cycle?


----------



## Seeker (Apr 12, 2015)

Oral only? 1st cycle? You need to stop right there and do a ton of more research before jumping into AAS. Test should be your 1st cycle and your base for all cycles.


----------



## Bigwhite (Apr 12, 2015)

Orals are add-ons to a cycle not a cycle...


----------



## Seeker (Apr 13, 2015)

Bigwhite said:


> Orals are add-ons to a cycle not a cycle...



Yes, and as mild as tbol is it won't do much at all on its own.


----------



## bvs (Apr 13, 2015)

Bad bad bad idea man. You need to do research on test, ai, hcg and pct


----------



## ken Sass (Apr 13, 2015)

test and t-bol


----------



## deadlift666 (Apr 13, 2015)

Ezskanken said:


> By increasing food intake you can gain 15lbs.  But your diet is on point like you stated, so I don't know what to say.   What is your over goal with this run?  Gain 7lbs?  I would ask if this was a recomp,but you stated your 184lbs at 9% bf.  I'm sure others will chime in soon though.  No base in this cycle?


I was going to say this. If you're just looking to gain 5-10lbs, and need to be discrete don't even bother with drugs.


----------



## ForkLift (Apr 13, 2015)

Honestly my friend but NO MAN should be doing oral only cycle 
Var only is for women, you need to have a form of test. 
I would suggest AT LEASt 400mg of test week. perhaps 75-100mgs Test Prop EOD
even if its only 250mg/wk of some Test Eth of proper gear thats fine. you just need test. 
it the fundamental foundation of any and every cycle no matter what level ur at


----------



## jlai928 (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks for your input guys. Okay, I got the message, will need to do more research. I'm just wary of the oestrogenic sides of a test cycle (I know SERMS etc can counteract it but still). Will come back with more knowledge.


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 13, 2015)

Bro, you've only been training for 2 years - not saying that isn't long enough to dip into gear, but chances are there are still many "unturned stones" that will get to to your goal natty. Speaking of your goals - you want slowish gains - So do it naturally.

No sense in messing with your hormones - there's potential for having diminished natural testosterone production, jacking up lipid values (which can be hard to recover), going bald (if you're prone to it), scars from acne (if you're prone to it), not to mention having to go through PCT (that shit ain't fun), and the list goes on... Really no sense in risking it when diet and training will get you where you want to go.






........And TBol only? it's 2015, people still think it's a good idea to run oral only cycles? my christ


----------



## Paolos (Apr 13, 2015)

Ezskanken said:


> By increasing food intake you can gain 15lbs.  But your diet is on point like you stated, so I don't know what to say.   What is your over goal with this run?  Gain 7lbs?  I would ask if this was a recomp,but you stated your 184lbs at 9% bf.  I'm sure others will chime in soon though.  No base in this cycle?



Diet may be on point for staying lean but not for gaining muscle. You don't need drugs at this point you need a cycle of heavy groceries.
Just some food for thought, if you do decide to run a cycle and you don't eat right (as in enough) You will make NO GAINS. Happens
all the time and people think they have bad gear.

Take your time, study, ask questions and be consistent.


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 13, 2015)

Paolos said:


> Diet may be on point for staying lean but not for gaining muscle. You don't need drugs at this point you need a cycle of heavy groceries.
> Just some food for thought, if you do decide to run a cycle and you don't eat right (as in enough) You will make NO GAINS. Happens
> all the time and people think they have bad gear.
> 
> Take your time, study, ask questions and be consistent.



I was just highlighting the cool thing to say now days lol!  "Diet is on point..."  :32 (5)::32 (6):


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 13, 2015)

jlai928 said:


> Thanks for your input guys. Okay, I got the message, will need to do more research. I'm just wary of the oestrogenic sides of a test cycle (I know SERMS etc can counteract it but still). Will come back with more knowledge.



When I see things like this, I usually think it's a fear of needles that drives the decision.  Oral only cycles have far worse negative consequences than a test cycle would ever create.  Tbol will still suppress your hpta, and even though it's very mild, it still has the potential for liver damage.  We used to have a saying, "just take the pin and stick it in".  Good luck!


----------



## Southjers (Apr 21, 2015)

jlai928 said:


> First off, the reason I'm doing Tbol is that I need something discreet but steady in that I can make some gains without gaining 15+lbs on cycle! Also, this is going to be my first cycle and I want something easy and mild and not too suppressing/harsh on my HPTA.
> 
> Been training for 2 years diet etc absolutely on point.
> 184 lbs currently at something like 9ish% bodyfat, sub ten but not quite 8%.
> ...



You can't run a oral only cycle. you need test, test should be your first cycle and for your pct you need Do something like this clomid at 50/50/25/25 and bump the nolvadex to 40/40/20/20


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 21, 2015)

If you need to be discreet then stay natural.  Also tbol is not going to be easy on your HPTA. All steroids cause suppression. 

And once it suppresses your natural production you will have zero test during your cycle and all the way up until your natural production resumes - which is not always the case.


----------

